# Starrett # 230 Barrel Lock



## ronboult (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi
I have a Starrett #230 Micrometer which I obtained second hand.
The barrel lock does not work so I disassembled it and it appears that there may be parts missing. See Photo.
Are there balls or some other part(s) that fit in the inner ring of the lock to cause it to lock to the shaft?
If so where might I obtain replacements?
Ron
Brisbane Au


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 19, 2017)

This is all I could find.
http://www.starrett.com/metrology/product-detail/230FL


----------



## pstemari (Jun 19, 2017)

If you scroll down that page to the downloads section, you can get detailed 2d PDF drawings and 3d step models. My experience is that the 3d models are really good. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 19, 2017)

pstemari said:


> If you scroll down that page to the downloads section, you can get detailed 2d PDF drawings and 3d step models. My experience is that the 3d models are really good.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




unfortunately the models only show the part highlighted on the mic. not a parts brake down.


----------



## ronboult (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks kd4gij
Looking at the parts list I suspect that the missing part is PT05325 Roll Binder. Just a guess as I can't find a diagram to confirm.
Maybe somebody who knows can confirm.
Fortunately the Mic works perfectly without the lock but it would be nice to repair to original condition.
Ron


----------



## ronboult (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi pstemari,
Thanks for the comment.
While I can see the 2D pdf it has no detail and I can't get the 3D file to open correctly. Maybe because I use a Mac.
Ron


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 19, 2017)

Ok I found it roll binder is the part. If you download there 3d viewer you can change the view to exploded in the upper left corner where it says sheat.


----------



## ronboult (Jun 19, 2017)

Sorry kd4gif I can't view the 3D exploded view because the 3D viewer is only windows compatible and I am on a Macintosh computer.
Thanks for confirming the correct part- now I only have to find out if there is an agent /supplier in Au
ron


----------



## pstemari (Dec 10, 2018)

I've been able to bring the STEP models into Alibre Design and play around with them. Pull the pieces apart, look inside, etc.

You might be able to do that w Fusion 360 if there is a Mac version. I don't think Alibre has a Mac version.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

